# Linux and Windows on the same Desktop



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you want your desktop to look like this? Then follow the Tutorial! 

You can have both Windows and Linux Running at the same time on the same desktop.

*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/windowslinuxsymbiosistwo-small_018.jpg

*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/windowslinuxsymbiosistwo-small_019.jpg*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/windowslinuxsymbiosistwo-small_020.jpg*news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/windowslinuxsymbiosistwo-small_021.jpg
 
*Tutorial Here*


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

that one had come in Linux For You december issue.
They showed gnome bar on top, XP bar on bottom. It looked natural and cool.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 15, 2008)

too lazy to click  what was that?some VM running wi^dow$ inside ubuntu?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 15, 2008)

VirtualBox has had this feature for 2-3 Months now .

Functions exactly like Parallel Desktops for Mac .


----------



## praka123 (Feb 15, 2008)

a que:do we need av for windows in vm inside Linux


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks, I have one question though, will the windows running in the virtual box have access to sound card, printers and other system devices? And what about installing drivers for these?

I am asking this so that I can do away with my windows partition all together. I have a licensed OS.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 15, 2008)

praka123 said:


> a que:do we need av for windows in vm inside Linux



you will like to have an AV inside windows, be it in a virtual machine or anywhere else.... coz its the same windows....


----------



## praka123 (Feb 15, 2008)

^HAHAHA!  I thought the other way


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Thanks, I have one question though, will the windows running in the virtual box have access to sound card, printers and other system devices? And what about installing drivers for these?
> 
> I am asking this so that I can do away with my windows partition all together. I have a licensed OS.


Yes but the hardware emulated are generally the generic ones. Like Sound-Blaster compatible sound, VESA VGA, generic LAN etc. So the drivers of your acutal hardware will be of no use in VM.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Thanks, I have one question though, will the windows running in the virtual box have access to sound card, printers and other system devices? And what about installing drivers for these?
> 
> I am asking this so that I can do away with my windows partition all together. I have a licensed OS.



I've used Virtual Box before. It makes the windows partition a virtual one and hence it uses virtual machine hardware. i.e not your actual hardware but everything like sound and graphics will work fine. I haven't been able to get my TV tuner card to work in windows with Virtual Box.

One major drawback of Virtual Box is that when I tested it the last time 5months ago(not sure if a new version supports it), there is no Direct3D support or any 3D acceleration.. or in short.. there is really no extra graphics support.. which means... no games.. no video playback etc.. etc.. Although I'm not sure if the latest version of Virtual box supports it.. This is where other Virtualization softwares like VMWare are ahead.. 



khattam_ said:


> you will like to have an AV inside windows, be it in a virtual machine or anywhere else.... coz its the same windows....



Nope, you don't need an antivirus to use Windows in Virtual Box on a Linux Host. This is Because, Windows is going to use a step connection to the internet which means it's going to connect to the Linux networking stack and then use the existing network which linux is already using to get onto the net and also... windows is in a virtual box... so even if malware gets into linux, it's not going to be able to get into the virtual box as you need to put files into a specific folder for it to be accesible to both windows and linux.

PS: Please don't ask me any more about the explanation i just gave about not needing antivirus, I don't know in detail how it works but the bottom line is: You don't need an antivirus to use Windows in Virtual Box on a Linux Host


----------



## adi007 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...
but the problem is i have only 256 MB RAM...


----------



## New (Feb 15, 2008)

Superb...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gifThanks for the info..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Functions exactly like Parallel Desktops for Mac .


and linux


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

It would have been better if this was done with VMWare Workstation.
VMWare is the best virtualisation software


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks infra_red_dude, Cyrus_the_virus and others for your replies. That was enlightening.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow. This is cool.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

From what I've seen, people who are planning to switch from Windows, like to know if their Crapware can be run other OSes. But when they're on *nix, they'll forget Windows altogether.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2008)

great find !


----------

